# Found baby stick insect in bathroom!



## LanaPineapple (May 1, 2010)

Hello, Im Lana from Penryn in Cornwall. 
I was wondering if I could have some advice. I found a stick insect in my bathroom yesturday, its tiny (less than an inch long) its bright green with a red stripe down its back, also it has red eyes, red 'feet' and very short red antena. 
I would first like to establish what species it is, the nearest I can find is possibly Carausius morosus? Except this guy has short antena (unless they grow?) and the red bits.
Also my main concern was whether or not to release it back into my garden or not. I would love to keep the little fella, but obviously want to do whats best for him.
The only other pet I have is an African land snail, called latisha  but I used to keep stick insects as a child and loved them.

Ive included some pictures but they were difficult to take because he's soo small.

Thanks in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Lana

Well done for rescuing a baby stick insect. It is a baby New Zealand stick insect; this species has been living in the wild in Cornwall for about a hundred years. The species name is Acanthoxyla prasina. They are all females and reproduce by parthenogenesis. I have kept this species before; they stay nice and green. I fed mine with bramble leaves but I know some people in Cornwall have kept them successfully by giving them conifer leaves to eat. :thumbup:


----------



## LanaPineapple (May 1, 2010)

Aww thank you so much! 
Its lovely to know what she is, and how to keep her, I was reluctant to try to keep something that I didnt know anything about.
Do you know how large it will grow so I know what kind of tank to get?
Thanks


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Adults are about 15cm long, so quite big. They do best in well-ventilated cages with mesh sides. The tricky bit is at the start of their lives, but once they get past their first skin-change (when they're about 4-5 weeks old) then they should be OK. So fingers crossed for yours! Remember to spray the leaves with water once a day so she can drink.


----------



## LanaPineapple (May 1, 2010)

Hey, just thought I would update with the progress of my lovely stick insect Hattie. I have since found another two new zealand stick insects in my home and have adopted them both! They are growing fast and are doing really well.
The largest hasnt shed in about a month and I was wondering if she is at full adult size?
Here is a picture, Hattie is around 9-10cms from head to bum 
Lana x


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Great to hear Hattie and others are doing so well. The 15cm length I mentioned includes the front leg; it is the total length so is the length of the front leg plus the body length. So Hattie could be fully grown. If she is, her abdomen will soon swell in size and she'll start dropping eggs onto the floor of the cage. If you collect these, they should hatch in a few months time.


----------



## LanaPineapple (May 1, 2010)

Ahh ok what a relief, I was preparing for some bloody huge insects then, hehe.
Yes Hattie has a very round belly, but I havnt noticed any eggs yet.. am I right that there will be alot of them? I want to keep some but I dont want to be swamped, is there a way to dispose of them safely? 
Its nice to have your support, thanks 
x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i have no idea of stick insects but just wanted to say it sounds like she's doing really well so well done you!


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

A fat belly is a good sign; it means that Hatties's body is filling up with eggs. She will lay a few eggs a day for the next few months. She'll drop the eggs to the floor. They are an irregular shape and usually light brown; they'll all be the same shape and size and can be flicked off the cage Liner using the tip of an artist's paintbrush. The eggs take a few months to hatch. Any you don't want to save can be put back outside; it's OK to do this because this species has been naturalised in Cornwall for a hundred years or so.


----------



## pusskins (Jul 8, 2011)

LanaPineapple said:


> Hello, Im Lana from Penryn in Cornwall.
> I was wondering if I could have some advice. I found a stick insect in my bathroom yesturday, its tiny (less than an inch long) its bright green with a red stripe down its back, also it has red eyes, red 'feet' and very short red antena.
> I would first like to establish what species it is, the nearest I can find is possibly Carausius morosus? Except this guy has short antena (unless they grow?) and the red bits.
> Also my main concern was whether or not to release it back into my garden or not. I would love to keep the little fella, but obviously want to do whats best for him.
> ...


I live in Truro, Cornwall and found a green baby stick insect just like yours.
We want to keep it but not sure where to house it.
We saw the tanks with vent holes at the top but will it no climb through the hole? 
What did you house your baby stick insect in?

Thanks


----------



## dani0304 (Sep 14, 2012)

LanaPineapple said:


> Hello, Im Lana from Penryn in Cornwall.
> I was wondering if I cou:laugh:ld have some advice. I found a stick insect in my bathroom yesturday, its tiny (less than an inch long) its bright green with a red stripe down its back, also it has red eyes, red 'feet' and very short red antena.
> I would first like to establish what species it is, the nearest I can find is possibly Carausius morosus? Except this guy has short antena (unless they grow?) and the red bits.
> Also my main concern was whether or not to release it back into my garden or not. I would love to keep the little fella, but obviously want to do whats best for him.
> ...


Hi there Lana! we keep indian stick insects (very common) i live in Wales and we sell our baby stick insects as we have so many! (we have had them for about 3 years) We also keep leaf insects which are a bit more advanced... But they are very cool and the male ones can fly! Lol We have lots of eggs and we have about 50 baby stick insects everyday!!! Ours hatch very quick as we have tortoise's so we keep them on top of the tank to keep them warm! We sell our stick insects for 20p each on Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds hope this helps! Hope yours are okay!


----------

